# Wanted spare key for Swift Sundance



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

Trying to get a spare door and locker key for my Swift Sundance 590RS, but no luck, even a security key specialist could not help me, even though mthe keyn has a number, will be going to France soonand would feeel a lot better with a spare key, (not for the ignition) Any ideas please


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Didn't JCM suggest you PM Kath at Swift?

(oops- sorry bear1-not speculative! :roll: )


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Spare key*

Hi

I would suggest you contact a dealer and quote your key number. You may be asked for the log book and other ID such as passport.

Russell


----------

